# Chocolate Covered Cherries



## Murray (Nov 30, 2019)

Helped my wife out today with Christmas preparations.
Drained in the fridge overnight.









Wrapped in fondant








Dipped in chocolate.
	

		
			
		

		
	







and finished these off, 15 hours of TBS of Bradley Pucks ground to sawdust.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 30, 2019)

Huh..is that how you do those? Never though about using the fondant


----------



## Steve H (Dec 1, 2019)

Those looked like canned cherries. If they were then it would be quite difficult for the chocolate to adhere. The fruit has to be perfectly dry. Which, I'm guessing, is why the fondant was used. They look very tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2019)

They look awesome!
& the bacon looks pretty good too!
Al


----------



## Murray (Dec 1, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> They look awesome!
> & the bacon looks pretty good too!
> Al



Trying to figure out what we like for bacon, cold vs warm smoke, how much smoke, what salt to sugar ratio...  So many variables to experiment with, I must say all of our experimentation has been delicious. I was tempted to throw a couple of the Maraschino cherries in with the bacon but the wife put the kibosh to that idea.


----------



## TacticalKarma (Dec 9, 2019)

How I can cook this?


----------



## Murray (Dec 10, 2019)

TacticalKarma said:


> How I can cook this?








Note: Don’t have 2 sides of smoked bacon resting in the same fridge as the cherries are draining, they will pickup a mild smokey flavour!


----------

